# Betta Fry Growth



## Prorsum (Apr 8, 2013)

So, basically I've been referring to this fry growth guide:
http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html

My fry, at 10 days old, look between three and four weeks old according to the site. They've already been showing their dorsal fins for a few days now. At one week old, they looked larger than the two week old mark. 

Is the growth guide inaccurate or are my fry just growing quickly? 

They're in a tub right now, not sure how many gallons. 70-80 fry feeding on microworms and baby brine shrimp.
& Yes, the line on the site is one inch on my screen.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You should ask a moderator to move this to the "breeding" section .


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

My babies are 2 weeks old tomorrow and are also at the three-four week mark according to the chart. IMO a betta fry growth chart is not very accurate because of "grow out" tanks. Some people breed and raise the fry in a 2 gallon container and keep them in it for weeks before moving to a grow out. Some fry are released into a 29 gallon as soon as they free swim.. They aren't going to hit their growth "spurt" until their environment allows. My current spawn was bred in a 1 gallon container and released into a 35 gallon tank when they began to free swim. ( only half full) Then as they aged I added a couple gallons a day until now which is full! It's a spawn of about 20 so I feel the extra room and food give them an advantage to growing.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

And by extra room I mean more water = less contamination to stunt growth!


----------

